

Review my site: StatTweets.com - RobbieStats
http://www.stattweets.com

======
pedalpete
A great idea for a site. I'm not a football, basketball or baseball fan, but
seeing as fans like to be up on any each play when they are away from the
game, etc. I think there is great potential for your site.

One thing you might consider (and I can't believe you were able to get
consistent names for all the teams) is to use the team logos in your lists
where the user selects the teams, etc.

Clearly you've put a ton of work into the site. it looks great, it's a great
idea.

